# Rubik's ZigZaw Puzzle!



## Bomber (Jun 11, 2009)

Well, today I picked up a Rubik's ZigZaw Puzzle! I found it in a Charity Shop stacked up with another 20 or so jigsaw puzzles with a label marked "1.00", yes £1.00. So that's about $1.65 for you Americans.

These can be bought on eBay for £40 or $66; I think I got quite the bargain. I may be right in saying these are quite rare in America along with the Rubik's Clock, which I also bought cheaply!

Anyway, I have just started, or attempted to put it together. I am on the 2nd line up, which I already know I have got wrong because I checked on Jaap's Page! I won't cheat again; it ruins the fun.

I was just wondering if anyone else had one of these and if they had succeeded in putting it together.

I may give you a progress report later on but it depend on if I can be bothered, I have already been working on it for 50 minutes!


----------



## rahulkadukar (Jun 11, 2009)

Can you post a picture of the puzzle


----------



## qqwref (Jun 11, 2009)

Ooh, yeah, I've got one of these. $1.60 is definitely really cheap, but I didn't know they were going for as much as $60 now.

I tried to put mine together (using logic to put pieces together, trying to put pieces together when they couldn't go anywhere else, in case the puzzle had one solution) but I think I got stuck near the end with a couple of pieces that didn't fit  It's a very tricky jigsaw.


----------



## ThatGuy (Jun 11, 2009)

Oh damn I really want one now.


----------



## Bomber (Jun 11, 2009)

I'm still not very far as you can see, still at the 2nd line up. It is a very difficult puzzle; I'm trying to apply methodology to it but I always seem to get to a point where 2 or 3 pieces will fit in the same gap. It's very annoying.

http://www.majhost.com/gallery/ao/Leftovers/dsc00037.jpg

I took the picture on my phone, it claims to me 3.2 megapixels but it's still terrible quality. I'm doing the puzzle on the floor next a a wall by my bed, it's just about the only place that doesn't get tidied constantly.

Also Edit: Haha! What are the chances we'd post at the same time?


----------



## deco122392 (Jun 11, 2009)

Just thought id add this link for those of you who dont know what it is. scroll down and you'll see a few pictures.
http://myoldmac.net/SELL-div/Rubiks-ZigZawPuzzle.htm#pho

Edit: Drat, Bomber beat me to it.


----------



## Odin (Jun 11, 2009)

I want one of these.


----------



## jcuber (Jun 11, 2009)

I'd want one if it was cubes with the american color scheme, not the jap one.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jun 12, 2009)

jcuber said:


> I'd want one if it was cubes with the american color scheme, not the jap one.


I don't think it's any particular color scheme. If you look at the solved example shown by deco122392, you'll see that there are different color schemes on the different cubes.


----------



## Bomber (Jun 12, 2009)

I also can't see any major pattern to the colour scheme, although the overwhelming majority seems to for the Japanese colour scheme. Right now on my ZigZaw Puzzle I am barely any further, I started the 3rd line but found out that I must be wrong somewhere else. Because I didn't really want to start taking it to pieces I decided to start the top and work my way down, this didn't work and I got stuck twice more and have practically given up.


----------



## qqwref (Jun 12, 2009)

Yeah, looking at the solved pattern, there isn't any reason to the color schemes; they seem to have just randomly picked 3 colors for the 3 sides of each cube. To be honest, I prefer it that way - being familiar with the color scheme on the cube won't help you along, so it's just as good of a puzzle whether you are a cuber or not.


----------

